# Swelling in front of mares udder???



## Jenna1406 (6 July 2016)

My mare has swelling in front of her udder, does anyone know what this could be?

TIA


----------



## Auslander (6 July 2016)

Fly bites, probably


----------



## Jenna1406 (6 July 2016)

Its on both sides.  One side is slightly larger than the other side and its soft.


----------



## Auslander (6 July 2016)

Jenna1406 said:



			Its on both sides.  One side is slightly larger than the other side and its soft.
		
Click to expand...

Thats how that area goes when it swells. I'd still think fly bites


----------



## PorkChop (6 July 2016)

Is she a bit overwieght?  Sometimes you can get fat pads in front on the udder.


----------



## Jenna1406 (6 July 2016)

She ran with a stallion last year.  Shes not been in work for 2 years.


----------



## be positive (6 July 2016)

Jenna1406 said:



			She ran with a stallion last year.  Shes not been in work for 2 years.
		
Click to expand...

Her milk gland filling, often the first sign of getting prepared for foaling.


----------



## Jenna1406 (6 July 2016)

I had a blood test taken from her last week to see if she was in foal but no results back as of yet (feels like the longest wait ever).

Shes been taken off the grass and is getting very small haynets now.  

So was really wondering would the front swell if she was in foal or still maybe a fly bite?  She has lots of veins under her belly also.


----------



## Wagtail (6 July 2016)

First thing I thought was she's pregnant. Very often the veins swell in front of the udder before the udder itself. What does her udder look like? And her vulva. Is it more relaxed looking than usual?


----------



## Wagtail (6 July 2016)

Jenna1406 said:



			I had a blood test taken from her last week to see if she was in foal but no results back as of yet (feels like the longest wait ever).

Shes been taken off the grass and is getting very small haynets now.  

So was really wondering would the front swell if she was in foal or still maybe a fly bite?  She has lots of veins under her belly also.
		
Click to expand...

Last thing you want to do if she's pregnant. She needs the grass.


----------



## Jenna1406 (6 July 2016)

Wagtail said:



			First thing I thought was she's pregnant. Very often the veins swell in front of the udder before the udder itself. What does her udder look like? And her vulva. Is it more relaxed looking than usual?
		
Click to expand...

the udder looks the same really but I might take a picture of it tonight and then again in a few days to see the difference.  I havent look at the Vulva properly but will look tonight and take a picture again.



Wagtail said:



			Last thing you want to do if she's pregnant. She needs the grass.
		
Click to expand...

I was told to take her off the grass in case the foal got too big for her to foal properly :/


----------



## be positive (6 July 2016)

Jenna1406 said:



			the udder looks the same really but I might take a picture of it tonight and then again in a few days to see the difference.  I havent look at the Vulva properly but will look tonight and take a picture again.



I was told to take her off the grass in case the foal got too big for her to foal properly :/
		
Click to expand...

The foal will be the size it is if she is imminent, she needs the grass to produce milk and to be moving about not stuck in eating hay, if she is a maiden they often don't bag up until late, the veins under the tummy definitely sound as if she is getting prepared, do you have any dates to give you a guideline?


----------



## Jenna1406 (6 July 2016)

She ran with the stallion from June to end of September.  So she could have another 6 weeks really if she is in foal.


----------



## be positive (6 July 2016)

Jenna1406 said:



			She ran with the stallion from June to end of September.  So she could have another 6 weeks really if she is in foal.
		
Click to expand...

Or it could be a matter of days, if she was running with him there is every chance she is in foal and unless someone was monitoring her closely and scanning was done then due date will be guesswork, I would be keeping a close eye on any changes in her and being prepared for a new arrival.


----------



## Auslander (6 July 2016)

Jenna1406 said:



			She ran with a stallion last year.  Shes not been in work for 2 years.
		
Click to expand...

Oh! Now had you said that in your OP, I might have answered differently!


----------



## TBmum (6 July 2016)

My mare had this exact thing on and off from about april, low and behold I'm now the proud owner of a surprise 1 month old colt!

Has she put on weight anywhere other than her belly?


----------



## ihatework (6 July 2016)

Auslander said:



			Oh! Now had you said that in your OP, I might have answered differently!
		
Click to expand...

Possibly a vital piece of missing info!!


----------



## Jenna1406 (7 July 2016)

Well I spoke to the vets last night as I had her blood tested to double check and it came back as negative  BUT the vet said, if she is going to drop any day now, it could be a false negative as the hormone levels drop just before due date.  So, i have no idea what to do with her.  If she is just fat then I need to get her to loose weight (shes retired), might have to do a little bit of lunging or long reining to help this.

She has had the swelling for a month or so but it got bigger when we took her in for a while to keep an eye on her so I have no idea whats happening now.  I will keep checking her in the morning before work and someone is checking her during the day then im out in the yard at nights anyway.

Was hoping that the vet would say its a NO.


----------



## crabbymare (7 July 2016)

can you get a photo of her udder that includes the swollen part in front of it so that people can have a better idea of exactly what you are looking at? also is there much clover in her field at the moment?


----------



## Jenna1406 (7 July 2016)

I will get a photo when I go home.  I was meant to get one last night but got distracted riding my other horse.  I havent noticed any clover but it might be that I just wasnt looking.  What would clover do?


----------



## crabbymare (7 July 2016)

Jenna1406 said:



			I will get a photo when I go home.  I was meant to get one last night but got distracted riding my other horse.  I havent noticed any clover but it might be that I just wasnt looking.  What would clover do?
		
Click to expand...

with some mares the phytoestrogens in it can sometimes cause them to look as if they are bagging up to foal. but its safer since she has been running with a stallion to assume she could be preparing for a late foal and watching the progress


----------



## Wagtail (7 July 2016)

Jenna1406 said:



			Well I spoke to the vets last night as I had her blood tested to double check and it came back as negative  BUT the vet said, if she is going to drop any day now, it could be a false negative as the hormone levels drop just before due date.  So, i have no idea what to do with her.  If she is just fat then I need to get her to loose weight (shes retired), might have to do a little bit of lunging or long reining to help this.

She has had the swelling for a month or so but it got bigger when we took her in for a while to keep an eye on her so I have no idea whats happening now.  I will keep checking her in the morning before work and someone is checking her during the day then im out in the yard at nights anyway.

Was hoping that the vet would say its a NO.
		
Click to expand...

It would really help if you could post some photographs for us. Pregnancy weight does not look the same as normal overweight. Also if you could post some pictures of her udder and vulva, people might be able to advise you better. Have you seen any movement of her belly?


----------



## faerie666 (7 July 2016)

How about getting the vet to come and have a feel inside her, then you'll know for sure?


----------



## Jenna1406 (7 July 2016)

crabbymare said:



			with some mares the phytoestrogens in it can sometimes cause them to look as if they are bagging up to foal. but its safer since she has been running with a stallion to assume she could be preparing for a late foal and watching the progress
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for this.  didnt know that - every days a school day.



Wagtail said:



			It would really help if you could post some photographs for us. Pregnancy weight does not look the same as normal overweight. Also if you could post some pictures of her udder and vulva, people might be able to advise you better. Have you seen any movement of her belly?
		
Click to expand...

I will def take pictures tonight but the vet was 90% sure she wasnt in foal. I havent seen any movements but someone said you dont always see movements.



faerie666 said:



			How about getting the vet to come and have a feel inside her, then you'll know for sure?
		
Click to expand...

The vet is out a week friday to check OH retired mare as she came down with laminitis, if im still not happy, I will ask them to check properly.


----------



## Chewmill (28 March 2020)

My mare is 340 days so very close. She has swellings in front of udder but udder is by no means full. (So different to my previous mare who had 3 foals)  This is her first foal, I thought she would have bagged up more than she has by now, especially with the veins swollen in front.


----------



## Marigold4 (29 March 2020)

I have a pony in her 20s with swellings in front of her teats, one side slightly bigger than the other like this. I have shown this to the vet several times, and they are a bit at a loss. They say it can be a sign of Cushings - they could be fat pads. Could your mare have Cushings?? Mine has tested x3 negative for Cushings though so we are still none the wiser. She's had them for at least 2 years, don't change size and painless.


----------



## Shilasdair (29 March 2020)

Holy thread resurrection, Batman!


----------



## be positive (29 March 2020)

Shilasdair said:



			Holy thread resurrection, Batman!
		
Click to expand...

The OP never came back to let us know what it was, guessing if it had been in foal they may have announced its arrival by now


----------



## Ani2013 (29 March 2020)

Shilasdair said:



			Holy thread resurrection, Batman!
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant!


----------



## Chewmill (29 March 2020)

Marigold4 said:



			I have a pony in her 20s with swellings in front of her teats, one side slightly bigger than the other like this. I have shown this to the vet several times, and they are a bit at a loss. They say it can be a sign of Cushings - they could be fat pads. Could your mare have Cushings?? Mine has tested x3 negative for Cushings though so we are still none the wiser. She's had them for at least 2 years, don't change size and painless.
		
Click to expand...

No she’s not got Cushing, these only came up 3-4 weeks ago just as her udder started changing. It’s just that they seem to be getting bigger than her actual udder. She should be due to foal very soon. I know that it’s the milk veins but not seen it before with my other mares.


----------

